# AT Anonymous: The Dark Side



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

That's great Kill! Some funny shit..wonder how long it took him to find his poles! That's a serious analogy "talibanization of the backcountry" holy shit! :laugh::laugh: For a split sec I thought he was going to end up switching to riding (even with the title), after wanting to pick snowboarders of with his axe...:thumbsup: Great share! Thanks!


----------

